# Sram Power Links nearly impossible to get connected.



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

So, my Sram Force upgrade is my first dive into 10 speed.

I get going with the install and things go fine. The crankset, RD, shifters all go on without any real issue.

HOWEVER, I go to put my chain on and the 10 spd power link will not go together. I checked, realigned it, but still no go. It gets about half way and stops. I pull and pull and pull..............nothing.

I guess I'm a 10 spd retard!!!

To be thorough, I grabbed my spare power link I will be carrying in my seat pack and it was the same. So, it looks like I really am a 10 speed retard, LOL. Now, I did get it to work after I took the dremel tool to part of it and made it look like the 9 spd version I have. I really dont like this solution.

Thoughts, suggestions? Is KMC or other brand of link an option?


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

dremel + master link = you're braver than I am, buddy!

SRAM links are a bit finicky, and if I'm not mistaken are intended to be for one-time use. Someone will correct that if I'm mistaken, you can bet on that.

I'm fond of Wipperman chains, the master links are easy to use. But they also have a "right vs. wrong" way they can be installed. You can also buy just the master link, I can't sweat to any kind of universal compatibility between chain and quik-link manufacturers.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

just use the Wipperman links. They are cheap and work great.


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

I switched to whipperman connex links, but this is how I got the sram links to lock.

Get the link together with your hand as best you can. Then hold rear brake, and step on pedal at ~ 3 o'clock position. I believe the link has to be on top (between the cassette and crank) for this to work.


----------



## notoriousdjw (Feb 7, 2008)

I was similarly confused and never thought I would have to read the manual for a chain. However it is covered and the procedure is as seppo17 explained.

http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/roadchains__10spd__2_07.pdf



> Fit chain, insert both halves of the Power Lock into the chain ends (Fig. 2) and bring the ends together (Fig. 3) on
> the bottom side of the drivetrain (no tension side).
> • Pull chain apart until you feel some resistance (Fig. 4).
> • Rotate the chain so the Power Lock is positioned on the top side of the drivetrain (Fig. 5).
> ...


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

JustTooBig said:


> dremel + master link = you're braver than I am, buddy!
> 
> SRAM links are a bit finicky, and if I'm not mistaken are intended to be for one-time use.


Well, since it's been raining and looks likes it's going to rain for 10 days, it looks like trainer days are ahead. So, I figured I'd play with the dremel for now. When I find a REAL solution, I will do that. 

What I find odd is that if you need to take the link off on the road, I doubt I could. Granted, I have only had to do that on an mtb ride, but still. SRAM: "No tools needed" LOL

I did find out they are one use only.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

notoriousdjw said:


> I was similarly confused and never thought I would have to read the manual for a chain. However it is covered and the procedure is as seppo17 explained.
> 
> http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/roadchains__10spd__2_07.pdf



LOL, who reads the manual for a chain!!!! What a pain in the back end to do it this way. I guess I will roll with it like this for now.

whipperman connex looks like the way I'm rolling. I guess Sram had their reasons, but if they are one shot deals, they should have made them $2. They would have made up the difference in volume.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah. Move the chain so the link is on the top run and give the crank a little snap forward. Very simple and easy. Taking it apart however is less easy and really requires special pliers. I jury-rigged a pair of pliers that worked OK but eventually bought the Park pliers.

AFAIK, the rule for reuse is supposed to be interpreted as one use means for the life of one chain. So you can reuse it on that chain but you should use a new one on a new chain. That's what I've been doing.


----------



## notoriousdjw (Feb 7, 2008)

Notice that they changed the name from Power Link to Power Lock as a lame attempt to get you to realize that they are one use only. Guess I'll try a whipperman too.


----------



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

i use them alot, and re use them when i pull the chain off to totally clean it in gas, i use a small set of channel locks to make them snap in and out, if you know what i mean. i slack the chain and put the channel locks at the angle required to either undo it or click it closed. 

hope this helps


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 21, 2007)

put the link in the top run of the chain, hold wheel and give the crank arm a good slap. works every time


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, you just put it on the top of the chain and give the pedal a good push. It'll snap right in. You can reuse Powerlocks many times across multiple chains, no problem.

I've done many 200k rides all on Powerlocks, on both SRAM and Shimano chains. Wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The 8 and 9 speed SRAM Powerlinks can be used repeatedly. The 10 speed SRAM Powerlock is designed as a one time use only.


If you want re-usability for 10 speed, go with either a Wipperman Connex or KMC Missing Link


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

The install instructions suggest getting the link above the chain stay going towards the cranks.. Then pedal forward while holding the bike back. My SRAM master link clicked together easy with this method.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

frdfandc said:


> The 8 and 9 speed SRAM Powerlinks can be used repeatedly. The 10 speed SRAM Powerlock is designed as a one time use only.


Well, that's what SRAM says to sell more links, but in actual real-world practice, Powerlocks can be used repeatedly.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Jan 3, 2008)

You must put your weight on the cranks with brakes locked to get it to click.

And I've reused the powerlocks without problems as well. They are a pain to get off so I bought Park's master link pliers and it's now very easy.


----------



## civdic (May 13, 2009)

I don't usually have problems getting them locked but sometimes I do struggle getting them unlocked. I found gently squeezing the link plates together and at the same time pushing the links together works, sometimes it doesn't and out come the needle nose pliers. I just have to figure out how to grow a third arm and hand to get the job done easier and quicker. I find yelling a good loud f$&k with the garage door wide open works as well.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

pmt said:


> Well, that's what SRAM says to sell more links, but in actual real-world practice, Powerlocks can be used repeatedly.


there's probably a good reason (other than selling links) that SRAM says they are one use. for someone on an internet forum (who is not an employee of SRAM and most likely has no experience other than his own) to give advice like this is just shy of stupid. you might want to change the wording of your post to say 'in MY experience...YMMV...'


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> there's probably a good reason (other than selling links) that SRAM says they are one use. for someone on an internet forum (who is not an employee of SRAM and most likely has no experience other than his own) to give advice like this is just shy of stupid. you might want to change the wording of your post to say 'in MY experience...YMMV...'


I agree the has got to be a reason. They would have a bigger profit margin on shifter, chains, cranks and such. A 15% profit on a $300 crankset is way better than a 15% profit on a $3 link. So, they would more likely target the higher profit items. Sorry, the engineer/design mind came out there..


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

KMC Masterlink for the win!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I just destructively remove the link when my 10-speed chain is ready to come off. I decided that cleaning chains off the bike is more trouble than it's worth, so I really only use the link twice - once to put the chain on, and once to throw it out.


----------

